# skype_dsp_hijacker



## gianD748 (Mar 4, 2011)

Dear all,

I'm a skypeuser.

I have freeBSD+KDE3.5

I'm not able make working my use USB headphone instead the internal pc audio card.

I red on skype help that I  should install skype_dsp_hijacker but I do not find its manual and therefore I  do not know how to do. Skypegives just the skype_dsp_hijacker.c.

Please, any of us have some useful link where I could have a look?


many thanks

gian


----------



## gianD748 (Mar 5, 2011)

*USB headphones*

... yesterday night I was very tired and I forget to say that It could be very helpfull to me to have a link or some instruction on how to mount my USB-headphones in such a way that the default pc audio board is disabled.

many thanks

gian


----------



## francis (Mar 6, 2011)

Have you read this? Skype for FreeBSD
It is a howto which describes problems with Skype on FreeBSD. User also writes that linux compat (suse 9.3) is the best and everything simply... working! Note that this is from 2006.

Here you can read about *skype_dsp_hijacker* (for linux) and also download it. skype_dsp_hijacker. Maybe you read/find something useful?

Look at /boot/defaults/loader.conf file. Maybe You will find something interesting? Like e.g.


```
snd_uaudio_load="YES" # USB audio
```
 and add it to the /boot/loader.conf file? You can also read lists.freebsd (October 2007).

Maybe that USB headphones are not supported?


----------



## gianD748 (Mar 8, 2011)

*to francis*

Hi, first of all thank you for your answer.

I try to detail better:

1) I knew about the skype help (http://http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=46513). But I'm worried about possible conflicts between the already installed emulators/linux_base-f10 and linux_base-suse-9.3. I'm sorry for the stupid question, but I'm not an expert even if it is somehow that I use freeBSD. I need to use Matlab and Virtualbox so I'm worried about the possibility that after following skype instruction these two items do not work anymore. Do you think that it could be any conflict?

In any case the problem is more general: how to use USB headphone independently by skype.

I have edited this post today (09/03/2011) since I discovered that there is some progress!!

Following your suggestion, I have done:

in /boot/defaults/loader.conf file there was written: 
	
	



```
snd_uaudio_load="NO"
```
 I have changed in: 
	
	



```
snd_uaudio_load="YES" # USB audio
```
 and I have added the same sentence in /boot/loader.conf  as well.

The result is :

1) the system recognize the usb headphons and I can here everything from skype test to music or radio.

2) when I try to use the microphone the following error appears:

```
RtApiOss: callback thread error (RtApiOss: audio read error for device (/dev/dsp    ).) ... closing thread.
```

I have seen that it is quite common but I have not yet found the solution or any posts that give clear suggestion.

any further help will be gratefull



gian


----------



## francis (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi, do not worry, I am also not an expert. ;-) If it is about conflict between linux compat version - really do not know. I also use linux compat from Fedora 10. I think, that, when you even delete it, and try to install compat from Suse Linux there should not be a problem, because of entries in /etc/rc.conf or /etc/fstab files... Or even linux module! E.g: use [cmd=]kldload linux[/cmd] instead of [cmd=]kldload linux-f10[/cmd])

All of this does not apply to a particular version of linux compat actually installed, right? Generally, it is better to read Linux Binary Compatibility or even Setting up Linux compatibility.

Unfortunately I can not help you with the microphone, because I do not use this type of devices, and the only thing that I can suggest is a Rhyous blog and topic Getting the microphone to work in FreeBSD.
But I am glad that "there is some progress".


----------



## tingo (Mar 12, 2011)

Note: you should never change the contents of a file in a ./defaults directory on FreeBSD. Instead simply write the necessary changes to the file where configuration should be done, in this case /boot/loader.conf.


----------



## gianD748 (Mar 12, 2011)

*reply to tingo*

Ok, thank you for your suggestion, I can correct it easily.

Have you any suggestions for the RtApiOss problem?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## zennybsd (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't know whether it works or not for you, it worked for me when I enabled oss. See this thread: http://forums.pcbsd.org/showpost.php?p=86074&postcount=2 Maybe it works for you, too. ;-)


----------

